# Forschung Nordend am Ende?



## Beefeater (2. März 2009)

hallo zusammen!

ich habe nun bei den beiden letzten forschungen kein rezept mehr gelehrtn, nur 1 oder 2 tränke bekommen. ist das normal und ist die auswahl der tränke damit nun beschränkt auf das was ich habe, oder kommt da noch was, da man sich ja sonst die blümchen sparen kann?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (2. März 2009)

bei mir das gleiche, es sind wahrscheinlich alle erlernbaren Rezepte verbraucht, deshalb kommt nix neues. Aber durch die Forschung können Fläschchen entstehen, wobei man dann keinen Frostlotus braucht.


----------



## Beefeater (2. März 2009)

aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hatte ich mir doch etwas mehr erwartet!!!


----------



## Mosaik (5. März 2009)

Das add on Ackis Recipe List ist ganz nett nach dem Installieren ist in jedem Beruffenster oben rechts ein Button "SCAN" wenn man den ausführt werden alle fehlenden Rezepte in einer Liste angezeigt.
Zu dem wird beschrieben, wo oder wie man die Rezepte erhält.

Ich finde es aber auch eine "wenig" schwach, dass man keine Rezepte mehr erlernen kann bzw das man nicht mal drauf hingewiesen wird oder so.
Ich habe für die vielen Mats beim letzten Mal 2 Elixiere bekommen und natürlich kein neues Rezept mehr...

Hoffe ja mal das neue Schmuckteile in epische Qualität kommen oder so.


----------



## Xelyna (5. März 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Hoffe ja mal das neue Schmuckteile in epische Qualität kommen oder so.


Auf die hoff ich auch schon 
Den blauen Alchistein konnt ich schon nach dem ersten Naxx Hero Run gegen was andres eintauschen :'(


----------



## Sisloc (11. März 2009)

bekomme auch keine rezepte mehr bei der Forschung... 
und ich habe noch KEIN neues Fläschchen!

lernt man die per zufall beim Brauen oder was ist da los? hab stapelweise Frostlotus uind kann nix machen hmpf
oder haben se momentan n bug in der Forschung? 

Wäre froh wenn mir jemand einen Geistesblitz dazu geben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: ich Held^^ hab meinen Hintern mal nach Dalaran bewegt und konnte die Fläschchen beim Lehrer erlernen. *hust*


----------



## Devildeath (19. Mai 2009)

Wollt grad sagen, die gibts beim Lehrer...

War gestern mal wieder seit langem Kräuter farmen. Natürlich die Mats für die Forschung hauptsächlich.
Forschung gemacht: 2 Fläschchen des Steinbluts (sind ja nun 2 in einem Beutel oder so) bekommen und mehr nicht.

Hab mich zu erst gefragt ob die beim letzten Patch was geändert haben, dass man keine 100%-Chance mehr hat was zu lernen, aber scheinbar nicht.

Es ist echt schade, dass es so extrem wenig für den Alchi gibt in WotLK. Paar Tränke und ne Forschung die vielleicht 10-15 mal funktioniert. Dann ist schon wieder Ende. Sowas wie die Steine fänd ich mal wieder gut, aber dafür gibts ja den Juwe dürfte sich Blizz denken.

Werd mir mal die Liste da holen und nachsehen was ich noch nicht hab.


----------



## kamillo (20. Mai 2009)

hi zusammen,

nachdem ich zwei mal die "geforscht" habe und jeweils kein neues Rezept kam, hab ich mich an einen GM gewandt. 

Ich musste ihm meine Rezeptliste posten und nach einiger Zeit kam als Antwort, dass ich bereits alle Nordend-Rezepte beherrsche welche man durch die Forschung erlernen kann.

Also bin ich fertig und hab 2 mal umsonst Mats verbraten (außer die Tränke die man ja eh bekommt)...

LG und viel Spaß beim Forschen



ps: die Geistesblitze beim Transmutieren sind ja eh noch was anderes, da kommt ab und zu mal was neues (laut Arsenal bin ich nun bei 354 bekannten Rezepten)


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

kamillo schrieb:


> (laut Arsenal bin ich nun bei 354 bekannten Rezepten)


Kann nicht sein, weil es laut Buffed-Datenbank nur 257 gibt, es sei denn du hast dich verschrieben und meintest 254 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex-Nex (28. Mai 2009)

eine frage ir der AlchemistischenForschung Nordends,

kann ich da auch die alten geistesblitze aus BC lernen oder muss ich dafür wie damals Tränke braucen und hoffen das Es Progt??


MFG
ExNex


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, weil es laut Buffed-Datenbank nur 257 gibt, es sei denn du hast dich verschrieben und meintest 254
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei Buffed sind auch nicht alle hochgeladen, weil nicht alle Spieler Blasc haben, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir steht *Alchemy Recipes learned: 262*


----------



## Ex-Nex (28. Mai 2009)

laut akis rezept liste sind es nur 243^^


----------



## Xergart (12. August 2009)

laut arsenal kann ich 438 und wenn ich endlich zg ehrfürchtig bin kann ich ein weiteres^^


----------



## Dagonzo (13. August 2009)

Die Statistiken stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. Laut denen habe ich eine Erste-Hilfe-Fertigkeit von genau 900.


----------

